# Bradley wiggans hour attempt



## Angry Blonde (7 Jun 2015)

Pfffft i done 14 miles in one hour, at six oclock bradleys going to try and beat me hahah !


----------



## yello (7 Jun 2015)

There's an article on the beeb website titled something 'what has Wiggins got to do to beat the hour record?'. There's a short answer to that.


----------



## summerdays (7 Jun 2015)

Whilst I know it's being shown on sky, where is the best place to keep up with the ride for people without Sky? Twitter...? BBC sport? Anybody going to be posting here?


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (7 Jun 2015)

It will also be live on YouTube


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2015)

summerdays said:


> Whilst I know it's being shown on sky, where is the best place to keep up with the ride for people without Sky? Twitter...? BBC sport? Anybody going to be posting here?


If you've got freeview, Pick on channel 11 is covering it live.


----------



## summerdays (7 Jun 2015)

Never even heard of Sky you Tube before  Thanks for the answers though!

I did find this link don't know if it will work.

But I've just found channel 144!


----------



## Glenn (7 Jun 2015)

http://www1.skysports.com/hourrecor...dley-wiggins-hour-record-attempt-how-to-watch


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2015)

summerdays said:


> Never even heard of Sky you Tube before  Thanks for the answers though!
> 
> I did find this link don't know if it will work.
> 
> But I've just found channel 144!


You Tube won't show the race in the UK - I believe it's to do with the fact that they've sold the rights to Sky. So unless you use a proxy server you'll be better off watching Pick.

EDIT: other streaming sites from procyclinglive.com - 
http://privatestream.tv/player?streamname=xdtlkjasmi0963i&width=827&height=471
http://www.sportingvideo.tv/20150607/vv5574577bc65fb1.74820936-1088139.html
http://cricfree.tv/update/skys2.php


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

It's as also on the UCI website.


----------



## User33236 (7 Jun 2015)

Clean shaven and a haircut!


----------



## summerdays (7 Jun 2015)

User33236 said:


> Clean shaven and a haircut!


Just what I was going to say! Looks odd...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

That was annoying bloody adverts on when he set off!


----------



## edindave (7 Jun 2015)

My max speed today was 52.9kph - downhill, with a tailwind. 

I'm taking up golf! It's the new cycling anyway.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

No graphics either


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

Graphics now up


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No graphics either


now there is....

EDIT: too late, I see!


----------



## dan_bo (7 Jun 2015)

Just for the record, I hope he puts it beyond reach for 100 years.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2015)

He looks fast but keeping a scrappy line compared to Dowsett.


----------



## mjr (7 Jun 2015)

Dull, isn't it? Glad the dauphine is on ITV 4 at 7


----------



## screenman (7 Jun 2015)

I am enjoying it.


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2015)

At least his bike isn't black


----------



## yello (7 Jun 2015)

Hasn't the other thread got a spoiler alert?

Weird that, methinks. 'Spoiler'. He either will or he won't. It's not like there is a potentially exciting multi-contested sprint. Would you really sit through an hour's replay to see the result?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

I'm enjoying it, commentary is great. Saying that I am going to watch the start of F1 on 7.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Jun 2015)

Big crowd and looks like they've rented a mob from the civil service to sit/stand around doing nothing in the middle to make it look like NASA's headquarters.


----------



## User33236 (7 Jun 2015)

Noise is deafening in the velodrome


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

User33236 said:


> Noise is deafening in the velodrome



You there?


----------



## User33236 (7 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You there?


Yep. No phone signal just slow WiFi


----------



## User33236 (7 Jun 2015)

Nearly 1:18 up on previous record at this point


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

User33236 said:


> Yep. No phone signal just slow WiFi


Give us a wave when he goes by you


----------



## User33236 (7 Jun 2015)

They got the Mexican wave going now


----------



## just jim (7 Jun 2015)

Dig deep time...


----------



## mjr (7 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That was annoying bloody adverts on when he set off!


Shows you what the priority is. Do you think they'll show adverts instead of the finish?


----------



## User33236 (7 Jun 2015)

mjray said:


> Shows you what the priority is. Do you think they'll show adverts instead of the finish?


No ads here


----------



## mjr (7 Jun 2015)

Will they teach the graphics the difference between green and white backgrounds before the end of the hour?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

mjray said:


> Shows you what the priority is. Do you think they'll show adverts instead of the finish?


To be fair, they did say he set of early


----------



## Soltydog (7 Jun 2015)

Not really into watching cycling that much, but this is great, the atmosphere sounds fantastic & I've even got goosebumps sat watching at home  Go Wiggo!!


----------



## screenman (7 Jun 2015)

I do not think mjray is even watching it, so he will not be getting the buzz some of the rest of us are.


----------



## summerdays (7 Jun 2015)

I was amazed how long that last second seemed to be.... Congratulations!


----------



## User33236 (7 Jun 2015)

Spent the minimum time sitting for the photos that he probably could lol


----------



## DCLane (7 Jun 2015)

54.526km


----------



## User33236 (7 Jun 2015)

54.526km


----------



## User33236 (7 Jun 2015)

DCLane said:


> 54.562km


A little out there.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Jun 2015)

Woo Hooo !!
I reckon he could have squeezed a bit more out as well .


----------



## Dayvo (7 Jun 2015)

Do you think he'll have a go at the Tommy Goodwin challenge - 205+ miles a day for 365 consecutive days?


----------



## TreeHuggery (7 Jun 2015)

hope he's not cycling home......


----------



## yello (7 Jun 2015)

Pah. Piece of piss mate. Where's me bike.


----------



## just jim (7 Jun 2015)

yello said:


> Pah. Piece of piss mate. Where's me bike.



He's thrown down the gauntlet...


----------



## mjr (7 Jun 2015)

screenman said:


> I do not think mjray is even watching it, so he will not be getting the buzz some of the rest of us are.


I was watching but turned over to watch some Alps. After you've seen a guy ride the first circle...oh wait, we didn't, did we?  anyway, what buzz? An hour of unbroken Carlton Kirby? Doesn't that deserve a certificate?


----------



## screenman (7 Jun 2015)

There seems to be a few of us on here that enjoyed it, I think ITV4 viewing figures may have been reduced somewhat.

I am surprised at the dislike you seemed to show in an earlier post that you would have watched any of it.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jun 2015)

Well at least he is the best....................for now, wonder who will be next to take up the challenge. still, a big  from me.


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Jun 2015)

Nod off telly, which I rather enjoyed after a long ride.

Watched the start, nodded off for about 45 minutes, then woke up for the last few laps.

Wiggo should be pleased with himself, but my guess is he thought he would go a bit faster.


----------



## yello (8 Jun 2015)

He does look bloody good on a bike though, doesn't he? Born to it even. There are few cyclists that look as part of the machine as he does, IMHO. His upper body seems rock solid, there's very little hip movement, his cadence metronomic. He might be suffering but there's few telltale signs. He just keeps rolling. As close to perfection as you're going to get.


----------



## Slaav (9 Jun 2015)

Watched highlights and the atmosphere was brilliant according to a colleague who was there with his daughter.
A truly great achievement and remarkable focus/ concentration!

I wonder how the training sets him up for the Track and Olympics? Team Pursuit isn't it? and that is more of a long sprint isn't it really?


----------



## Citius (9 Jun 2015)

Dowsett will get it back, no problem.


----------



## cisamcgu (9 Jun 2015)

yello said:


> He does look bloody good on a bike though, doesn't he? Born to it even. There are few cyclists that look as part of the machine as he does, IMHO. His upper body seems rock solid, there's very little hip movement, his cadence metronomic. He might be suffering but there's few telltale signs. He just keeps rolling. As close to perfection as you're going to get.



The sign of a world class time trialist, I imagine


----------



## sidevalve (9 Jun 2015)

Odd - I noticed that his attempt got billing on the main news but Guy Martin's record did not [any of them].


----------



## fimm (10 Jun 2015)

yello said:


> Hasn't the other thread got a spoiler alert?
> 
> Weird that, methinks. 'Spoiler'. He either will or he won't. It's not like there is a potentially exciting multi-contested sprint. Would you really sit through an hour's replay to see the result?


Assuming you mean the thread in Pro Cycling (or whatever it is called now), that thread discusses a number of the recent Hour attempts and I started it with "may contain spoilers" in the title because I didn't know how the thread might develop (if at all) and, well, it might contain spoilers!


----------



## yello (10 Jun 2015)

No criticism intended fimm, you were doing the right thing and I respect that.

It just made me smile, that's all. I couldn't imagine anyone sitting down to watch a recording of the event!


----------

